#ubuntu-us-co 2012-11-11
<wcchandler> are there any linux user groups in colorado?  I'm from NC and might be looking to relocate in the next year or so and want to get a feel for the industry out there
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-08
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: those office photos were great
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, ha
<FunnyLookinHat> Everyone seemed to really get a kick out of them
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-11-07
 * jasonjang is away: away
 * jasonjang is back (gone 00:04:44)
